# clavier avec boule intégrée compatible freebox V6



## naas (28 Janvier 2011)

Je cherche à m'équiper d'un clavier sans fil compatible avec la freebox V6 et ayant un "boule" intégrée pour naviguer plutôt qu'une souris.
Si l'un de vous utilise un clavier, vos retours sont les bienvenus avant que je m'équipe


----------



## edd72 (28 Janvier 2011)

Je comprend pas.
La Freebox Revolution permet de naviguer sur le web sans ordinateur? (en y branchant un clavier et une souris?)

La boule s'appelle une trackball: 






A moins que tu parles d'une autre boule, genre une boule de cristal qui devine ce que tu veux faire (mais je ne connais pas ce système)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Je comprend pas.
> La Freebox Revolution permet de naviguer sur le web sans ordinateur? (en y branchant un clavier et une souris?)
> 
> La boule s'appelle une trackball:
> A moins que tu parles d'une autre boule, genre une boule de cristal qui devine ce que tu veux faire (mais je ne connais pas ce système)



On ne sait jamais si cela pourrait lui convenir, il existe pour Mac

http://www.geekandhype.com/le-dinovo-edge-maintenant-compatible-mac-992/


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> On ne sait jamais si cela pourrait lui convenir, il existe pour Mac


relis, je parle d'experience, pas de google 



edd72 a dit:


> Je comprend pas.
> La Freebox Revolution permet de naviguer sur le web sans ordinateur? (en y branchant un clavier et une souris?)


oui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------

Bon je viens d'essayer avec un clavier et souris sans fil en vga (merci les enfants pour avoir cassé le hdmi :love:  ) et bien ...
Télécommande inutilisable. 
Définition d'écran rendant le texte illisible 
Mouton haut et bas de la Free fonctionnent très bien par contre pour le défilement haut et bas 
Bref très mauvaise expérience, créer un favoris est une vraie galère. 
Le clavier a des ratés. 
Bref inutilisable, au elle niveau que la wii, c'est dire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> relis, je parle d'experience, pas de google



Ce qui compte dans ce cas, ce n'est pas le lien, mais les commentaires sur le produit.
Sinon mon fils en a un, il a fait comme beaucoup avant lui, une dépense pour rien.
Ce qui plait à l'un déplait à l'autre ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> Mouton haut et bas de la Free fonctionnent très bien par contre pour le défilement haut et bas



Ben pas étonnant que tu aies des problèmes, même la version "Revolution" de la Freebox n'est pas prévue pour héberger un élevage de moutons, que tu les cases en haut, en bas ou même au milieu, c'est normal qu'après, il y ait des trucs qui ne marchent plus


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2011)

Joli le correcteur de l'iphone. 
Pour en revenir au sujet: ne pas oublier de régler votre télécommande dans le menu freebox/réglages/télécommande/ cela aide énormément. 
Il faut que j'essaie avec un clavier intégrant une "trackball"


----------

